# Garnett: "Winning is the Only Option"



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rZhT4ZdfmzQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rZhT4ZdfmzQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

KG will lead us to the Promised Land. There is no doubt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like to think that the Celtics are poised to become title favourites next season, but I can't help but think of them as having a _great_ shot at winning this year.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thats a lot of banners


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think there's room for another one.....:biggrin: 
That piece was inspiring. 
If the three of them stay that united, nothing is impossible.
Thanks Mihkel!


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Kevin you are a champion, I will miss watching you play in minnesota, you were everything over here. Now get what you deserve in Boston...that NBA championship!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ray Allen is a future HOF'er?

Good watch BTW


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ray Allen is a future HOF'er?




guy who averages 25-5-5 for his CAREER as well as being the nbas all time leader in 3-pt fg made? (soon)...yea, id say hes a hall of famer...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> guy who averages 25-5-5 for his CAREER as well as being the nbas all time leader in 3-pt fg made? (soon)...yea, id say hes a hall of famer...


not to mention soon to be nba champion right?


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

He hasn't averaged 25 5 5 for his career, in fact he hasn't even had one (full) season where hes done that. But regardless he still has a solid chance making the hall. His career average is 21.5 4.6 and 3.9 so hes actually more like a 22 5 and 4 guy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

arhie said:


> He hasn't averaged 25 5 5 for his career, in fact he hasn't even had one (full) season where hes done that. But regardless he still has a solid chance making the hall. His career average is 21.5 4.6 and 3.9 so hes actually more like a 22 5 and 4 guy.




my apologies...ur right...he is 25-5-5 for his carrer playoff averages...regardless a 22-5-4 player who will end up being the most prolific 3 pt shooter in nba history is a lock for the hall of fame


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Yah him Pierce, Vince and Tmac are very likely to make the hall of fame.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not to mention all 3 of these guys will now have 4-5 seasons of being on a playoff lock, ultra competitive team that will likely (hopefully?) get a ring... which will add a lot to their already impressive legacy


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Premier said:


> I like to think that the Celtics are poised to become title favourites next season, but I can't help but think of them as having a _great_ shot at winning this year.



Agreed, this year is not out of the realm of possibility. I say that because of the intelligence and versatility of the three leaders. More than anything though, the intensity of Garnett cannot be under stated. He's not someone who EVER takes a night off and he won't allow anyone on the team to either.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This year they could get there on emotion and talent alone.. next season they will have chemistry and a year to assess what holes need to be filled.

i wouldnt be surprised to see them right there for the ring this season, but next season i would have them as favourites (obviously assuming all goes to plan)


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

If the Celtics are ever going to win a title, this is going to be their best shot.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

You mean ever AGAIN soon, right? LOL. 
They can do it this year. Sometimes people are in the right time, right place and just DECIDE, this is it. I see that in the Celts.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Premier said:


> I like to think that the Celtics are poised to become title favourites next season, but I can't help but think of them as having a _great_ shot at winning this year.


Truth is, they gotta get Doc out for any chance to win. They gotta go and get JVG so winning it all this yr I doubt is an option. No way can they get by both the pistons and bulls. They can beat Toronto but thats all I will hold this team to with Doc "underachieving" Rivers leading them.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

DPETE56 said:


> If the Celtics are ever going to win a title, this is going to be their best shot.


This yr or the next. I would bet on 08-09 tho when a better coach will actually be here. JVG I would go with seeing one of his old assistants is here now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> This yr or the next. I would bet on 08-09 tho when a better coach will actually be here. JVG I would go with seeing one of his old assistants is here now.



Jeff Van Gundy would be horrible IMO. He would be good for the defense, but he sucks as an offensive coach. His offense in Houston was so stagnant and slow.

They don't need a coach who will do a lot of coaching, more like one who'll manage the young players and make good rotations and then stay outta the way. Anyways, the coach won't ruin a whole damn team with Allen, Pierce and Garnett. The players take the shots, not the coaches.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Jeff Van Gundy would be horrible IMO. He would be good for the defense, but he sucks as an offensive coach. His offense in Houston was so stagnant and slow.


Right, but when you have three elite scorers on the floor at any given time, you really don't need an overwhelming offensive scheme.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Right, but when you have three elite scorers on the floor at any given time, you really don't need an overwhelming offensive scheme.


You may be a hillbilly from ND and **** but you couldn't have summed that up any better. This team does not need any offensive coaching or else were looking like the phoenix suns. JVG is perfect. Oh and the ND sioux logo I like. I'd get that over a Notre Dame hat.


----------



## Celtics Legend (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice video :greatjob:

With all the top-level, high-priced athletes in professional sports today, Garnett is one that cares about winning.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ol3JLceeHRE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ol3JLceeHRE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

not worth its own thread, bit OT... but pretty cool

Isiah wasnt going to let Garnett go on road games lol


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

i admire garnett's approach to the game. an approach you can hardly ever see today. 

i think it's amazing that he still can be all about winning the title, at least having a shot for it. when i think about all the cry baby so called superstars, he stands out.

i wish him the best.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=aw-garnett110207&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


> “Man, you should see KG every day in practice,” Scalabrine said. “He is a monster. I’ve never seen anything like this in my life."
> 
> Whoever thinks that the Celtics aren’t a sure thing to compete for the Eastern Conference championship is kidding themselves. In an East full of teams fighting distractions and dysfunction, from the Wizards to the Bulls, to the Heat and the Cavaliers, the Celtics have an immediate cohesion born out of Garnett, Pierce and Allen’s stations in life.
> 
> ...


"If only Red could see his celtics now" :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Open URL in media player:
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/allaccess/garnett_huddle_071102.asx
"be aggresive"


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

> Isiah wasnt going to let Garnett go on road games


Jordan drafted Kwame, but Isiah is uncontested


----------

